# jewelery chest



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

well been busy these last few weeks with this little number lots of router work on this and the use of the lathe to make the feet, the wood is oak.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

A few weeks, well spent, Roger.

Now you are going to have to fill it up....LOL


----------



## japa62 (May 9, 2012)

Gawd, I showed wifey and got told - Nice but nothing to put in it.

James was right.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Beautiful project and well crafted! I love the details and character of the wood! Just very creative and functional. I am
impressed and inspired. Show this to everyone with pride.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Very, very, nice. Just what I need to keep some of my handguns in. :happy:


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Good job Roger! Could you add one more pic? One from the front of the drawers like the one you have already posted but with the top down.


----------



## RickPr (Jan 16, 2012)

Nicely done!


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Something to be proud of.


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

Any thought about putting a lazy suzie under it?


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

Me fill it james ha I am only the builder her indoors will soon fill it right enough, Theo your handguns must be small the drawers are only 5 1/2 x 3 1/2 x 1 1/2.
Jim have added pic (not a very good one tho) with the lid shut as asked for and definitely proud of it Art.
Did think about mounting it on a slow revolving turntable so that all sides got a showing but nah that's way too silly Danella.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks Roger, looks great!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

cedarwood said:


> the drawers are only 5 1/2 x 3 1/2 x 1 1/2..


That is deceptive. I would have thought they were at least twice that size.

Makes the build even more worthwhile.

I showed Maree, and she said that your wife probably has it filled already........LOL

It is amazing how much jewelery they can have laying around the house....


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very well done, is it your own design or did you have plans?


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

I did have a set of plans Jerry which I adapted (changed) because I did not like the way the base was held to the back and sides with screws, so I lengthened the back and sides by 3/16 and routed a dado in the base for them to be glued into.


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

*turntable for jewellery box*



cedarwood said:


> Did think about mounting it on a slow revolving turntable so that all sides got a showing but nah that's way too silly Danella.


Promise you'll post the photo when the turntable is on - don't want to scratch the vanity each time the Mrs has to get a necklace! hahaha


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

It looks very attractive, and the massive wood parts are easily seen and make the "identity card" of the piece. Can you give any size details? I might try to make one out of cypress, but the wife will need a rather bulky one, as over the years she has a number of bulky neclaces with cheap stones but with big sentimental value.

Thank you for sharing it.

D


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

Right for those that are interested I got the plans for the chest from this site
Treasured chest: Build a jewelry box – Canadian Home Workshop 
I made 2 changes to the plans as stated in my earlier post, one was the feet which I turned on my lathe from Oak. The other more was important as I was using Oak and not soft maple, the plans called for the base to be screwed to the back and sides. I was not happy with this method in the Oak, so I lengthened the back and sides by 3/16 then made 3/16 rabbets in the base and glued the parts together.


----------

